# طرق استخدمها الفراعنة لحماية مقابرهم



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*الطرق التى إستخدمها الفراعنة لتأمين وحماية مقابرهم*
*

*​*
*​*قامت عقيدة المصريين القدماء حول عالم الآخرة على الحفاظ على سلامة الجثمان والمكان الذى يوجد فيه. ولهذا كان على مصمم المقبرة أن يبتكر بإستمرار وسائل ليمنع إقتحام حجرة الدفن وليحمى المومياء بوجه خاص وما كان يوضع معها.
وإذا تأملنا عمارة المقابر، نجد أن أول محاولة لحماية حجرة الدفن قد ظهرت فى مصاطب الأسرة الأولى وذلك بجعل حجرة الدفن فى قاع بئر منحوتة يتراوح عمقها من مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار، وغلق الحجرة نفسها بكتلة كبيرة من الحجر.


وفى العصور التى تلت عصر بداية الأسرات لجأ المصرى القديم إلى عدة وسائل
لحماية المقبرة والمومياء التى بداخل التابوت بالأساليب و الوسائل التالية:


1 - لم يكن التابوت الخشبى يمثل الحماية الكافية للمومياء، لذا ظهر التابوت الحجرى
فى الأسرة الثالثة، وكانت معظم توابيت الدولة القديمة من الحجر الجيرى،
أما توابيت الملوك وكبار الشخصيات إتخذت من أحجار أكثر صلابة كالجرانيت والكوارتز.
ولقد عجزت التوابيت المصنوعة من الحجر الجيرى عن حماية المومياء،
إذ كان من السهل أن يهشم غطاؤها، أو أن يثقب أحد جوانبها.
وقد أصبحت التوابيت من الجرانيت أو الكوارتز تمثل تحديا أصعب،
لكن اللصوص كانوا يكتفون بإزاحة غطاء التابوت بالقدر الذى يسمح بالوصول إلى المومياء*​​*2 - وضع التابوت بعد ذلك فى فتحة فى أرضية غرفة الدفن تصل إلى حافته كما نرى فى هرم الملك خفرع حتى لا يستطيع اللصوص إمالة التابوت على جانبه فيسقط غطاؤه وما فيه​*​*3 - فى عصر الدولة القديمة أستخدم أسلوب إنزلاق الغطاء على طول التابوت ليتداخل معه فى فتحة فى نهايته، بينما يسقط وتدان من المعدن من ثقوب فى الغطاء داخل ثقوب مقابلة فى حافة التابوت، كما نرى فى توابيت الملك خفرع ومنكاورع. وفى الدولة الوسطى زودت بعض التوابيت الخشبية فى الدفنات الفاخرة بأقفال خاصة لتجنب إعادة فتحها ومن أمثلتها تابوت بشكل آدمى للسيدة سنبيستى من اللشت​*​*وفى عصر الدولة الحديثة زاد حجم التابوت كمحاولة لحماية مومياء الملك وذلك بإحاطتها بعدة أطنان من الجرانيت ووضع المومياء فى أكثر من تابوت من الخشب داخل عدة مقاصير من الخشب أيضا كما نرى عند توت عنخ آمون​*​*4 - أستخدمت الأبواب المنزلقة و السدادات الحجرية فى داخل ممرات أهرام الأسرة الرابعة حتى السادسة وخاصة السدادات من الجرانيت التى يصعب تهشيمها وخاصة فى الممرات المؤدية إلى حجرة الدفن​*​*ولتوفير قدرا أكبر من الحماية ، نجد أن هرمى مزغونة اللذين ينسبان إلى الملك أمنمحات الرابع، وخاصة الهرم الشمالى يحتوى على بابين، الأول يزن 24 طنا و الثانى 42 طنا​*​*5 - إعداد ممرات التمويه وأبواب سرية لتضليل اللصوص كما نرى فى هرم الملك أمنمحات الثالث فى هوارة. ففى هذا الهرم نرى لأول مرة ممرات خفية تخفيها أبواب سرية،
وهو إنجاز هام فى سلسلة الجهود التى بذلت لتأمين الدفنة الملكية. كما عمد المعماريون أحيانا إلى إقامة غرفة كاذبة للدفن حتى يخدع اللصوص، ثم الحجرة الحقيقية على عمق أبعد فى مقابر كبار الشخصيات فى الدولة الوسطى​*​*6 - عمل كل من أحمس الأول و أمنحتب الأول على تشييد مقبرتيهما على الطراز الذى كان يسير عليهما من سبقهما من أمراء طيبة فى أيام الأسرة السابعة عشرة. ولكن حدث تجديد هام فى عهد الملك تحوتمس الأول الذى تولى عرش مصر بعد أمنحتب الأول. وهو حماية المقبرة الملكية فى واد منعزل خلف منحدرات الدير البحرى المعروف بإسم (وادى الملوك). وكان أول من دفن هناك الملك تحوتمس الأول الذى كان قد كلف مهندسه أنينى بالبحث عن المكان الملائم وإعداد مقبرته فيه. ويحدثنا أنينى بأنه قضى شهرين يبحث فى الجهة الغربية من النهر، حتى عثر على مكان بين الجبال يصلح لأن يكون المثوى الأخير لجثمان ملكه. ولم يكن هذا المكان سوى وادى الملوك. فأختار أنينى لحفر مقبرة الملك منطقة تقع على بعد عدة امتار إلى الغرب من مقبرة أمنحتب الأول وهى تحمل الآن رقم 38، ونصل إليها عن طريق مدخل فى الجدار الصخرى الذى يؤدى إلى ممر منحوت و يؤدى إلى سلم، حيث نجد فى نهايته حجرة مربعة منحوتة فى الصخر، و من هنا نجد سلما آخر يؤدى إلى حجرة الدفن. وقد حفرت هذه المقبرة تحت إشراف أنينى الذى يقص علينا فى نقوش مقبرته قصة تاريخ حياته ويقول:
وحيدا، قام بقيادة هؤلاء الذين حفروا مقبرة جلالته دون أن يراهم أحد أو يسمعهم أحد​*​*7 - تزويد المقبرة الملكية فى البر الغربى بطيبة ببئر تسد الطريق للغرفة الأمامية لحجرة الدفن كأحد الملامح المميزة للمقبرة الملكية. فقد كان البئر وسيلة لحماية المقبرة من اللصوص ومن مياه السيول التى قد تتسرب إلى جوفها​*​*8 - إستحداث وسيلة جديدة فى الأسرة الثانية والعشرين والأسرة السادسة والعشرين
وهو بناء المقبرة الملكية داخل حرم المعبد الرئيسى بدلا من إقامتها فى موضع ناء ومنعزل عن الناس مما يوفر للصوص فرصة العمل دون ازعاج، وبذلك فقد أصبحت المقبرة الملكية تحت أنظار الكهنة وقد أستخدمت هذه الطريقة فى مقابر ملوك الأسرتين الحادية والعشرين والثانية والعشرين فى تانيس وفى مقابر متعبدات المعبود آمون المقدسات فى معبد مدينة هابو فى طيبة ، كما إستخدمها أيضا ملوك الأسرة السادسة والعشرين فى داخل سور معبد نيت فى سايس​*​*9 - فى عصر الأسرة السادسة والعشرين تمكن المصريون أخيرا من تحقيق إنجازهم المنشود
فى حماية المقبرة وإستخدموا وسيلة جديدة فى مقابر الأفراد وذلك باتباع الطرق الآتية:​*​*أ - يتم حفر بئر متسع يبلغ إتساعها 10 أمتار تقريبا وعمقها حوالى ثلاثين مترا. ويشيد فى قاع هذه البئر حجرة دفن مربعة الشكل سقفها على شكل قبو حجرى به ثلاث فتحات تغلق بأوانى فخارية، بحيث تكون قاعدة الأوانى إلى أسفل، وتثبت جيدا بالملاط فى موضعها
وبعد ذلك يقوم العمال بحفر بئر موازية أقل إتساعا وتتصل بحجرة الدفن عن طريق دهليز أو ممر ضيق أفقى يسد بثلاث كتل حجرية ضخمة​*​*ب- تملأ البئر الأولى بالرمال حتى نهايتها​*​*جـ - بعد الإنتهاء من مراسم الدفن وإغلاق التابوت الذى يكون قد وضع مسبقا فى الغرفة أثناء بنائها، يقوم آخر العمال بكسر الأوانى الفخارية قبل مغادرة حجرة الدفن فتنهال الرمال داخلها حتى تملأها تماما عندما يغادر العمال حجرة الدفن عن طريق الممر الأفقى الذى يؤدى إلى البئر وبعد ترك حجرة الدفن يقوم العمال بإغلاقها بثلاثة كتل حجرية. ثم يصعدون من البئر الموازية بواسطة حبال و دخلات غائرة فى جدار البئر الموازية وبعد خروج آخر عامل تملأ هذه البئر بالرمال أيضا​*​*د - إذا حاول أحد اللصوص إقتحام المقبرة تحتم عليه الدخول من البئر الموازية لأن الأخرى أكبر من أن يستطيع إفراغها. فإذا تمكن من النزول فى البئر الموازية بعد إزاحة الرمال و يصل إلى الممر الأفقى يفاجىء بالسدادات الثلاثة التى تغلق حجرة الدفن. فإذا أزاحها فأجأه طوفان من الرمال التى تأخذ فى الإنهيار من داخل حجرة الدفن ومن سقفها وربما يدفن تحتها​*​*ومن أفضل نماذج هذا النوع مقبرة آمون - تف - نخت فى سقارة،
ويقتصر هذه الطراز رغم فاعليته الكبيرة فى الحماية على جبانة منف
وربما يرجع ذلك إلى عامل الأرض الصخرية التى تسمح بحفر الآبار الصخرية العميقة​*​*10 - أخيرا لجأ المصرى القديم إلى السحر كخط ثان للدفاع ولحماية المقبرة.
وقد زاد إعتماد المصرى على السحر زيادة فائقة فى العصر المتأخر.
ونعرف أن الفصل 137 من فصول كتاب الموتى الذى كان من المحتم كتابته على أربعة نماذج للطوب من الصلصال، وكانت تلك النماذج توضع فى فجوات فى جدران حجرة الدفن تسد بالبناء. ووجدت بالفعل أمثلة لذلك الطوب المنقوش، الذى كان الغرض منه كما يقول النص أن يحمى المقبرة من أعداء أوزير​*​*وكان الهدف الآخر من بعض التمائم إضافة حماية عامة على المومياء
وإختص بعضها بوظائف محددة مثل التمائم التى تمثل أعضاء جسم الانسان
والتى يمكنها أن ترد إليه ملكاته الحسية. ولقد أتخذت التمائم أشكالا مصورة عدة،
ومنها ما كان على هيئة مسند الرأس لتمنع إنفصاله عن الرأس
و شكل الثعبان فيقى المتوفى من لدغته. أو شكل صولجان من البردى لأن هذه الصولجان يضمن حيوية الأطراف. ونص آخر كان يكتب على قطعة من البردى توضع تحت رأس المومياء لتزداد مقاومة المومياء للفناء
ومن أهم اشكال التمائم التى تحقق الحماية الكاملة عقدة إيزيس (تيت) وعمود (جد)
و عين حورس (واجيت) وعلامة (عنخ).
فعلامة تيت تمثل الحماية بواسطة إيزيس و العمود جد يمثل حماية أوزير والعين الصحيحة لحورس تمثل حماية حورس القوية وتميمة الجعران ترمز إلى رب البعث خبرى وإلى الحماية والتجدد​*

​
*
وأخيرا نجد فى الصيغة الموجهة إلى الأحياء هذا التحذير من الاعتداء على حرمة المقبرة:
(أما هؤلاء الناس الذين سيوقعون السوء بهذه المقبرة أو يؤذون تمثالها فسيصيبهم غضب المعبود).
وفى مدخل حجرة الدفن الخاصة بتوت عنخ آمون كتب:
(الموت سوف يمس بجناحيه من سوف يقلق فى أبدية الملك الذى يرقد فى هذه المكان).
​
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

موضوع حلو اوى وقيم


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

شكراً 

*بنت الملك*

*أنتى الاحلى*

* نورتى الموضوع *​


----------

